# Portare legna al bosco



## Lituano

Salve amici! So che il proverbio "Portare legna al bosco" significa "Fare una cosa inutile" pero` mi interessa se "AL BOSCO" significhi "ACCANTO AL bosco" oppure "NEL BOSCO". Che ne dite? Grazie.


----------



## Spiritoso78

Ciao,

credo che in questo proverbio il bosco sia inteso come _una persona_, ecco perché il portare legna al bosco (al signor bosco) è una cosa inutile e alquanto ridicola.

Quindi è giusto, perché come ben sai si porta qualcosa a qualcuno. Invece, se volessimo usare il nel, potresti dire: 

Vado *nel bosco* a fare la legna - vado *nel bosco* a (cercare) funghi.

Saluti


----------



## fabinn

Carino questo proverbio, non lo conoscevo! Comunque mi sembra chiaro che l'inutilità deriva dal fatto di portare della legna nel bosco, dove ovviamente ce n'è già in abbondanza.... L'uso di "al" nella locuzione probabilmente è dovuto al fatto che si dice "portare qualcosa a qualcuno", come spiegato da Spiritoso


----------



## Lituano

Beh...  Penso di aver capito. Grazie, amici!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Lituano said:


> Salve amici! So che il proverbio "Portare legna al bosco" significa "Fare una cosa inutile" pero` mi interessa se "AL BOSCO" significhi "ACCANTO AL bosco" oppure "NEL BOSCO". Che ne dite? Grazie.



Se mi limito alla tua domanda, direi che il significato sia "_nel_ bosco", non "_accanto_ al bosco".

GS


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti 

Nemmeno io conoscevo questo detto che, in sostanza, equivale a "Portare vasi a Samo" o "... nottole ad Atene"


----------



## Lituano

Grazie, Anja e Giorgio!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Gli inglesi dicono "portar carbone a Newcastle" (noto distretto minerario).

(Sperando che non mi castrino il post perché ho scritto una parola inglese) 

Saluti.

GS


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Potevi italianizzarla in Casanova... non ci hai pensato eh?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Da noi esistono diversi "Castelnuovo", che come toponimo sarebbe andato ancor meglio.

GS


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Vero, non ci ho pensato.


----------



## luway

Eccone un'altra che non conosceva questo proverbio e a cui è piaciuto! 

Dubbio: lo leggete tutti come un _portare qualcosa a qualcuno_, non _come portare qualcosa verso un determinato luogo_? Perché io quell'"*al* bosco" così l'avevo letto...


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Penso dipenda dai contesti. Dal punto di vista del luogo, sarebbe un po' come "piantare alberi nella foresta".


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Luway.

Secondo me, l'espressione - che in realtà vuol dire in pratica "fare una cosa inutile", o "affaticarsi per qualcosa priva di senso" - può essere applicata alle "cose" così come alle persone e alle situazioni. 

Cari saluti.

GS


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Potrebbe anche significare: fare una cosa al contrario, inutilmente. Portare la legna dal bosco a casa è utile. Portare la legna al bosco è perfettamente inutile e il contrario. 

ps: per carità, non si intenda che io non sia ambientalista e amante dei boschi, ma un conto è piantare alberi nel bosco (cosa utilissima) un conto è portarci la legna


----------



## luway

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Ciao, Luway.
> 
> Secondo me, l'espressione - che in realtà vuol dire in pratica "fare una cosa inutile", o "affaticarsi per qualcosa priva di senso" - può essere applicata alle "cose" così come alle persone e alle situazioni.
> 
> Cari saluti.
> 
> GS



Salve Giorgio 

Sì, pur avendolo sentito per la prima volta qui, mi era risultato chiaro il senso di quel detto/proverbio; quanto ho scritto ieri riguardava il disquisire successivo sollecitato dalla domanda di Lituano (accanto al o nel bosco?) e proseguito con le risposte di Spiritoso e fabinn (portare qualcosa a qualcuno), visto che io leggendo il proverbio trovo che 'il bosco' non sia un qualcosa/qualcuno a cui portare la legna, ma il luogo in cui la si porta (in cui non ha senso portarla ). Il chiedere il vostro parere su questo nasceva da una pura curiosità, direi quindi nulla di essenziale per questa discussione!

Grazie comunque per la spiegazione, 

saluti


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Anche io lo leggo come un _luogo _più che una persona/cosa, tipo al bar o al ristorante. E nemmeno io lo avevo mai sentito


----------

